# pretty impressive device



## nerdkill (Jun 11, 2011)

Got one of these for my wife and I've been playing with it for a while now. I've got to say I'm sad to see webos go. I definitely prefer my xoom, but I really think HP would have been successful at the right price point had they stuck it out. My wife loves it, she's sad she's going to be swapping back to my xoom once touch Droid gets ported.


----------



## nerdkill (Jun 11, 2011)

"This is a clear confirmation to HP that there is huge interest in building a webOS community" what does that mean? http://h41112.www4.hp.com/promo/webos/us/en/tablet/touchpad-availability-business.html


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

"nerdkill said:


> "This is a clear confirmation to HP that there is huge interest in building a webOS community" what does that mean? http://h41112.www4.hp.com/promo/webos/us/en/tablet/touchpad-availability-business.html


It means it will have more 3rd party support than hp support

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think it's huge interest in WebOS. Pretty sure nearly everyone is getting one because it's so cheap in hopes of getting Android ported or selling them on eBay for a profit. I doubt anyone was excited to buy a device with a likely soon to be dead OS.


----------



## JasonOT (Aug 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I don't think it's huge interest in WebOS. Pretty sure nearly everyone is getting one because it's so cheap in hopes of getting Android ported or selling them on eBay for a profit. I doubt anyone was excited to buy a device with a likely soon to be dead OS.


I'd be excited for webOS if HP would commit to keeping it alive and licensing it to hardware manufacturers. In many ways it's vastly superior to Android and iOS, it's just lacking the 3rd party support.

I'd honestly prefer to be able to run Android apps from within webOS (or Android as a card in webOS, similar to Ubuntu) than running Android alone.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

JasonOT said:


> I'd be excited for webOS if HP would commit to keeping it alive and licensing it to hardware manufacturers. In many ways it's vastly superior to Android and iOS, it's just lacking the 3rd party support.
> 
> I'd honestly prefer to be able to run Android apps from within webOS (or Android as a card in webOS, similar to Ubuntu) than running Android alone.


That's one solution. I haven't played with WebOS much at all so I won't dismiss it. I played with a Pre when they first came out a little bit. I was really interested at the time. All the stuff Palm came out with seemed really great. But Sprint service isn't that great where I live so I didn't get one. By the time the Pre came to Verizon, I was set on Android I guess...
I also played with a touchpad for a little bit in a store. I really liked the cards thing. That's one of the things that impressed me the most about the original WebOS stuff they showed off. That, and the little touch area below the screen on the Pre that you could drag the wave thing up from. I do like WebOS. I don't know if I like it more than Android. I think ICS might work better on tablets than WebOS, but I think WebOS has GB beat. We'll see.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I don't think it's huge interest in WebOS. Pretty sure nearly everyone is getting one because it's so cheap in hopes of getting Android ported or selling them on eBay for a profit. I doubt anyone was excited to buy a device with a likely soon to be dead OS.


Definitely this.
The idea of Android being ported over has to be the reason for a huge number of the TPs being sold.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Definitely this.
> The idea of Android being ported over has to be the reason for a huge number of the TPs being sold.


It was my main reason for getting one. I wouldn't buy it if there was little dev activity for it.


----------

